# Delta



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pretty gun.

Congratulations.

:smt1099


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweet. Nice looking gun.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Old reliable from 1987 and shoots like a laser.










Sometimes I dress her up for the gun club.


----------

